# East Bay, CA Window Tinting



## buhbyyy (Mar 14, 2003)

I am thinking about getting my windows tinted. Anyone have suggestions on a good place that does window tinting in the San Ramon area? Also any ideas on pricing for a 325?


----------



## akbmw81 (Jun 25, 2003)

price depends on whether you have a 4 door or 2 door... I've been calling around to get estimates on my 325ci and prices range from $100-$200...


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

I had mine done by Rocky Mountain Windowtint in Livermore (and I lived in San Ramon until last month, FWIW). Matt the owner does a very nice job, but he's expensive. I paid $245 for 5 windows in March of this year and I believe his prices have gone up since. Matt (Umnitza) and Keith (BayBimmerz) have also had their cars done by him.

Rocky Mountain Windowtint 
3985 1st St # D, Livermore, CA 94551 
Phone: (925) 373-2577


----------



## Kartman (Dec 20, 2002)

I second Rocky Mountain. I went there upon the recommendation of fellow Bimmerfesters here. All 5 windows for my Coupe ran $245. They do really good work........

Kartman



buhbyyy said:


> I am thinking about getting my windows tinted. Anyone have suggestions on a good place that does window tinting in the San Ramon area? Also any ideas on pricing for a 325?


----------



## buhbyyy (Mar 14, 2003)

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

I don't know a specific place up there, but i just got mine done down here in san diego at a place that does a lot of work with one of the auto parks (12 dealers). They charged $260 for 5 windows and 3M tint; however they could have done it for $160 with metallized Llumar. Just an idea...


----------



## buhbyyy (Mar 14, 2003)

metalized Llumar worse/better? I assume worse for it being $100 cheaper.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

buhbyyy said:


> metalized Llumar worse/better? I assume worse for it being $100 cheaper.


There has been some discussion about metallic films having an effect on radar detectors. I believe they may also be more susceptible to discoloration over the very long term. My V1 has not been negatively affected by the film installed in my car as far as I can tell, and the tint isn't anywhere near old enough for discoloration to be an issue. I have Llumar in my car. They're a major film manufacturer along with Formula One and 3M. Rocky Mountain handles both Llumar and Formula One. Installation is really more important than the film and Matt does very neat work.


----------



## Volcom1600 (Aug 18, 2010)

*Window Tinting Yes or No?*

Hey guys saw your post here about East Bay window tinting and was thinking abut tinting my E34 530i with either 35% or 50% not sure any thoughts? I'll enclose a pic of my car to help get some feedback. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2018)

There is also a well reviewed window tinter on yelp that is in newark, they can set an appt and get you in and out in 45 minutes all with precut film and 4 guys working on your car, for about $150-200


----------



## kmmd (Jul 11, 2005)

Ahh, this thread is over 7.5 years old...


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

First post in the thread is almost FIFTEEN YEARS OLD.

One more year and this thread can get a learners permit.


----------

